

Show HN: I added rt updates (Node.js, Socket.io & Redis) to my PM tool Θ - dclaysmith
http://www.thetaboard.com/?v2

======
adthrelfall
We're doing MalinkoApp.com as part of nReduce. It's been amazing seeing
ThetaBoard progress over the last 9 weeks - a lot of hard work has gone in to
it, and Clay has been very responsive to comments and suggestions.

With real-time updates it becomes more of a player in the collaborative area -
time to start putting it through it paces with our small team I think.

------
dclaysmith
Hey, after some great feedback in the winter I went back to the drawing board
and completely rewrote ThetaBoard adding real time updates using backbone,
Node.js, Socket.io and Redis (with a php RESTful API). Would love to hear what
you have to think!

~~~
flexd
This looks cool! But instead of having to drag things around, I feel like just
buttons (or keyboard combinations) would be nicer to move cards between
categories.

I am going to try using the free tier for a while, might come in handy for
school :)

~~~
dclaysmith
Thanks! Yeah keyboard shortcuts are in the works--I just want to make sure
that I get them right and don't rush out a half-baked solution.

Email me at support@thetaboard.com and I'll upgrade you to premium plan for
free.

------
manojranaweera
It's great to see how far Thetaboard has come since we met them on nReduce.
Next stage for us is to see an integration with edocr.com - something to
discuss when we welcome them to sunny Manchester, UK on Monday. More info
www.techcelerate.org/aug2012

------
amirmansour
Trello?

